# Filstar price hike



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

Bummer, they have skyrocketed in price on both big al's and petsmart. Used to be the great bang for the buck option, and now they are right in line with Eheims!


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

we just discussed how to get them cheapest here on PTF;
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/58595-wtb-rena-filstar-xp-3-a.html
if you can't see this thread, we found it still cheap at;
http://www.kensfish.com/filstarcanisterfilters.html


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Yea kens is by far the best price bought a xp4 from them last yr and two xp3 last week


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

has anyone try to do a price match with big al? i think they will hate you forever


----------



## voiceofid (Jan 31, 2008)

wow, they jacked up the price on petsmart by 40 dollars! holy geeze! glad i picked mine up before the price hike!


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

wow seems like a pretty dumb move on Rena's part, I know the economy has changed but this hobby is not a place people are going to be spending extra money these days especially when you could in many cases by a better known name like ehiem for the same price or less... wow! I was just about to buy an xp3 to replace my xp2 then I saw the new prices I was shocked, I think i'm going to reconsider bying another filstar now. it sure is good to see Ken's has them available at the old prices I wonder how long that will last, if I had the cash now i'd do it in a heartbeat but if that price goes up too... goodbye rena .


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Don't forget about Ebay, still and always will be some good prices there.

However, I don't actually like Rena filters, but since the price was soooo cheap and I could price match the PetSmart online price in the store and just go and get one when I needed one, it was WORTH it to me, but with the prices going up and being able to get an Eheim Ecco for less now, if I don't need it right away and can wait for long shipping (not paying the upgrade to get it here quick) then I would go with a different filter (I can't stand the intake on the Rena's)


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

goalcreas said:


> (I can't stand the intake on the Rena's)


I just spray painted mine black with Krylon Fusion


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

It is not just the color, I just hate them, everything about them.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

yeah it definately seemed like the price was right before now its definately time to consider the other filters out there because quality/$ ratio may be way better at the new prices. thats why I said I think rena is pricing themselves out of the market, I hope this isn't a sign of future price hikes in the hobby.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

goalcreas said:


> It is not just the color, I just hate them, everything about them.


How can you have such hatred over a little tube that hangs into the tank? If its not the color, what else is sooooo bad? I actually think that if it were not for the color they would be great, low profile intakes!


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I just do. 
Why does my 6 year old hate bananas, they are sweet?
Why do Chevy people hate Ford's?
I hate the multi sectioned POS, I just do.


However, I would not say that I have SO MUCH HATRED, it has not kept me from owning and using them. I just would like to use any other intake that I can make work then that one.

But the new price will keep me from owning and using more of them.

Unless it's on Ebay for cheap.


----------



## Jareardy (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm so happy I got mine through craigslist, got it for 75 bucks. Thank you Jason Kim!!!!!

On a sidenote I heard that the rise in cost was due to the dollars sagging against the euro where Rena is based. So basically it's costing more because the dollar's worth less. <- No pun intended.


----------

